
GlowScript: Interactive 3D Visualizations in VPython - JabavuAdams
http://www.glowscript.org/#/user/GlowScriptDemos/folder/Examples/
======
ccajas
Is GlowScript an abstraction layer above VPython? I don't program with Python
but it's nice that you can just write in JavaScript to work with it.

On a lower level, I am not sure you can change it directly, but the drawing of
spheres could have an alternative option that is more effective for certain
cases, like displaying atomic or particle systems that are space-filling. For
cases like this, drawing large points with a specialized shader is preferred.

